# Cain von Hena-C



## CainGSD

Cain von Hena-C
10-19-2003 - 12-17-2009

Cain was diagnosed with a cancerous lesion that involved his spinal cord at the level of C7/T1 today. I opted to not wake him from the anesthesia from the MRI. 

Tonight I feel as though my heart has been ripped from my chest and the breath from my body. I have absolutely no clue how I will manage to wake up and function tomorrow.

Cain inspired me and taught me so much and I still had so much to learn from him.

My courageous and beautiful boy.

Link to Cains pictures


----------



## GSDBESTK9

I am so sorry about your loss. May Cain rest in peace.


----------



## Brightelf

Oh no Nora. I am so terribly sorry.







Your wonderful Cain. You did the very kindest and best for him, as you always have. I am wishing you strength in the coming days. Run free,







sweet Cain.


----------



## CainGSD

Thank you Carolina and Patti. It still seems to be a horrible surreal dream right now.l


----------



## vomonyxhaus

Oh no Nora....... I am so sorry for your loss.... Rest in Peace sweet boy....


----------



## Barb E

I'm very sorry for your loss


----------



## gbocrafty

I am so sorry for your loss. I think it is worse because you expected a better outcome. I lost my Great Dane mix this past January-he had surgery and did fine, but several hours later he went into cardiac arrest-this was after I had been given 2 updates that he was doing well.

I was a wreck for several weeks afterward. The best advice I received was from my SIL (who does rescue) who told me that I had given Bungee a good life and adopted him when probably no one else would have because he was a BIG dog. 

I know she meant well- but the tears still flowed and my heart was missing a piece.

Time does make the grief better. This site really helped me through the tough first days.

http://www.pet-loss-matters.com/stages-of-grief.html


----------



## VALIUM

Nora, like other folks who dedicated themselves to their dogs, I can feel your pain. I'm so sorry that this unfortunate medical catastrophe hit you and your baby. This is one of very ugly faces of life. I'm deeply sorry. Whenever I hear someone put his dog into sleep, whatever the cause is, it gives me goose bumps, I just experience my own nightmare just like a flashback. I'm so SORRY. I wish I could have said more to release the pain inside you...


----------



## elisabeth_00117

I am so sorry about your boy... My thoughts are with you...


----------



## mjbgsd

I am so very sorry for your loss, may Cain be up there playing with the many tennis balls and having a blast.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. Too young.























RIP Cain.


----------



## Remo

Dear Nora,

I am so so sorry. I have a good idea of the mind numbing pain and disbelief that you are experiencing right now. My beloved Deja Vu, who was only eight, was taken from me in a very similar manner. You go to the specialist's office with no idea that you will not be leaving with your dog. I actually fell on the floor and screamed which is totally out of character for me. It seems like a nightmare at first because you just cannot believe it could be true. The emotional pain is so intense that it overwhelms you. 

Cry your guts out. Look at pictures and cry some more. If you need to talk, PM me and I will call. Please know that you are in my thoughts and heart right now. Deja has been at the Bridge since 2003 and I still cannot think about it without sobbing. (like I am right now)

I hope that Cain and Deja are romping at the Bridge together.

Peace,

Lea


----------



## Qyn

I am so sorry for this horrible diagnosis and your devastating loss.









A beautiful picture of a wonderful dog.


Cain


----------



## TRITON

I'm so very sorry!







Their time with us is never long enough, but when something like this happens, it's such a devastating blow. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Amaruq

Nora, I am so very sorry to hear of your loss!








Cain


----------



## onyx'girl

My sympathy to you, Nora. Too many special pups are leaving us for the bridge lately.
RIP Cain


----------



## JKlatsky

Oh no, Nora. 

I cannot even imagine. Cain was such a wonderful dog and it seems too few times that I even got to see him. If there is anything we can do, please let us know. 








Sweet Boy.


----------



## allieg

Cain.


----------



## holland

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## JenM66

Oh my! Much too young. I am so sorry for your loss.








Run pain free Cain.


----------



## HeidiW

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## natalie559

I'm so very sorry for your loss!







From his pictures he looked like a great and handsome partner.


----------



## sleachy

I am so sorry for your loss. Words are inadequate.
I recently had to make the decision to put down my 22 yr old cat. That choice is not easy even when our friends are suffering. 
My thoughts are with you.








Cain


----------



## Betty

Nora

When I saw the title I was sure I had misread it, and my heart dropped for you.

I'm so very sorry, I know you lost a piece of your heart, my friend.


----------



## shilohsmom

I am so very sorry for your loss. I pray you find some comfort in the memories of times you spent together.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

nora, I am so very sorry(((( he was the most beautiful boy, there is something about those von hena c boyz , they just can't be replaced(

Hugs and prayers to you in this difficult time:


----------



## wolfstraum

Nora....we lost Kyra to cancer yesterday morning, 8.5 days after surgery to remove her spleen and tumor, and am pretty much in the same shock as you......let's hope they are at the bridge together rolling in the sunny grass......








Cain







and Kyra









Lee


----------



## katieliz

many blessings to you and all those here who have lost one of these beautiful animals that we love so very much.

rest in peace cain.


----------



## BJDimock

Hugs and peace to you from the Dimock Pack.
Although the decision can rip out your heart, the choice you made was a loving one for Cain.


----------



## SunCzarina

Nora, I am so sorry. Terrible diagnosis for such a young handsome boy.


----------



## kleinenHain

Nora Pam told me today about Cain and I was in shock, I just can't believe your wonderful sweet boy is gone. I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## WiscTiger

I am so so sorry for your loss. I wanted to say what a brave decision it was to let your dog go. A friend of mine was faced with the same situation and she opted to have them wake up the dog so she and the family could say good-bye. So I just want to say how brave you and any one else who has had to make that decision.

I still have a cry every now and then about lossing my first GSD and that was to old age, I can only imagin how gutted you are feeling. Time will help, the support of your dog friends will help.

Again, I am sorry for your loss of Cain.

Val


----------



## DancingCavy

I'm so sorry to hear about Cain. May he run free and happy at The Bridge.


----------



## sungmina

Nora,
I am so sorry to hear about Cain. He will be remembered as a wonderful and handsome dog.


----------



## Annikas Mom

My sincere condolences to you on your tragic loss of such a young boy...

Life is so short as it is but with our best friends it is always so much shorter...

All my best to you and yours this holiday season, for me this year is a time to reflect on the ones I have lost and to spend as much time as possible with the ones I love... I wish you the same, we must live/feel the pain surrounded by the ones we love or we would go clinically insane...


----------



## CainGSD

Thank you to each and everyone of you. I think I have reached the numbed point. 

To those who got to meet Cain, I am sure they all remember his intense desire to work and play. He adored his ball and always was instantly ready to go.


----------



## Brightelf

Nora, thank you for sharing that picture. What I see is a happy, fulfilled boy who knew there would always be another ball, another run, another chance to play, train, whatever he wanted. Cain was such a lucky boy. Keeping you warmly in my thoughts, wishing you strength.


----------



## arycrest

Nora























I'm shocked to read about your handsome Cain. I'm just so sorry to hear about your loss. My condolences to you and all who loved him.








Run free at the Bridge Cain.


----------



## Karin

I'm so sorry, Nora. What a handsome boy he was. It sounds like he had a wonderful life with you and you did your best to make sure that he wouldn't suffer. Rest in peace, Cain.


----------



## RebelGSD

What a gorgeous boy. I know how you feel. I lost dogs within days of showing signs of discomfort and who were perfectly healthy all their lives. It is a shock. It makes it even harder to have to make the decision to let them go.

I am very sorry for your loss. Run free handsome Cain.


----------



## gagsd

I am so very, very sorry that you have lost your boy. Our family lost a young dog to a sudden illness early this year and it was heart wrenching.
Sending comforting thoughts your way,
Mary


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Oh my gosh...I am so sorry. What a shocking loss. Please take care.


----------



## CainGSD

I just read through all the responses from here, again. This is a special group of people. Thank you all for all the kind thoughts and nice things you had to say about my boy.

I received the final necropsy report from the Univ. of FL. Cain had a malignant nerve sheath tumor that spanned from T3 to T5 and had completed enveloped T4. It had moderately encroached on and displaced his spinal cord and that was what caused his neurologic symptoms. The bone in the area was being destroyed by the tumor and was brittle. 

The report reassured me that I made the correct choice to not wake him from the anesthesia.

Dazzle and I are back at the training field and a new chapter is being written.

Thank you all again and please hug all of your dogs a little harder tonight and throw the ball a few extra times for Cain.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Nora, been thinking of you, I know you miss that boy,

Glad you have Dazzle to keep you busy,,


----------



## CainGSD

Hi Diane,

I do miss him terribly. It catches me offguard and the tears flow. 

Dazzle is a trip and we are working hard to move ahead. We recently did a Debbie Zappia obedience seminar and are scheduled to do another one in March in GA. She is keeping me very busy.


----------

